# Austria - MTB



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi there Austrian MTBers
(this was cut and pasted from the Yeti forum)
I plan to be in Austria in two weeks and spend the weekend at "Bike Park Leogang".
Found it on a google search and it seems to be a Whisler style park, with some Kona rentals available. It's realy tempting and I plan to go there but some advice will be helpfull.
I am an XC/AM rider with zero experience in freeride or DH. Should I shuttle and go the slopes or stick to singles?. Are the singles there any special?, or just the slopes?.

Is there any good AM riding and Rentals in or near Villach?(I spend the week at Villach).
I know MTB is very good in Lienz. Is it better for me to go there rather than the park?.
If any of you want to serve as a MTB guide to a mid level XC/AM rider, I'll be more than happy to hook up with a local.
Any other advice will be welcomed 
Cheers 
GB


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Too bad you're not coming to Germany, otherwise I'd love to meet up with you.

Here's the link for mtb-news' Austria section. Don't be scared off by the German. Many do speak English:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=129

I would cross post there.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

or here:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/Bikegebiete-Routen-und-Touren-forum-7

One of my riding buddies spent a week in Saalbach-Hinterglemm  in bikeschool with Harald Philipp. Must have been great.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey! I know you! I just got back from the Mordgrund. Had a great time, but wasn't in it for a big ride.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info and help guys though I am not sure what to do in these boards.
Should I post there?. I guess I need to become a member????.
I'll check the other site as well.
BTW JC, if you are close to Munich than you are not too far away from this great mountain range in Austria


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Just open a new thread ( "Suche Allmountain Trails in Villach und Leogang") in the Austrian forum (become a member first, nothing easier than that) or

search the mtb-news.de forum for information about Leogang and Saalbach, which will only work wenn du deutsch zumindest lesen und verstehen kannst.

As far as I remember Villach is close to Slovenia. which is also a great allmountian cycling area.(Soca Valley); around Villach there is the Ossiacher See.(a quick search also lead me to this site).


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

cxfahrer said:


> Just open a new thread ( "Suche Allmountain Trails in Villach und Leogang") in the Austrian forum (become a member first, nothing easier than that) or
> 
> search the mtb-news.de forum for information about Leogang and Saalbach, which will only work wenn du deutsch zumindest lesen und verstehen kannst.
> 
> As far as I remember Villach is close to Slovenia. which is also a great allmountian cycling area.(Soca Valley); around Villach there is the Ossiacher See.(a quick search also lead me to this site).


Thanks cx
I was not very succesful with the membership despite my wife's and Babylon's help with German.
The "Ossiacher See" is realy close by and trails looks promissing.
I'll ask my contacts at Villach if there are reasonable rentals near by.
BTW, both Bike Park Leogang and Saalbach-Hinterglemm looks very close on the map and both close to Salzburg.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

Found this:
http://www.mirnock.at/
which looks totaly cool but they don't have vacancies this weekend:madman: :madman: :madman: .
It's a Harley Davidson weekend in the area and the hotel is fully booked.
Wow, that looked so promissing but I need an alternative.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

A great trip from last weekend!.
I rarely post trip reports, hence the lengthy report this time!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbonty/...906754/detail/


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just saw your pictures from Austria. Beautiful. Where were they taken? 
I'm moving to Villach in Feb. How far away is it?
Did you find any good singletrack? What was it like compared to where you usually ride?
Cheers


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

aizu1 said:


> Just saw your pictures from Austria. Beautiful. Where were they taken?
> I'm moving to Villach in Feb. How far away is it?
> Did you find any good singletrack? What was it like compared to where you usually ride?
> Cheers


The picture were taken at Bike Park Leogang. I guess it was about 1.5 hours of scenic drive from Villach. There were many singletracks there, mostly rooty but some rocky.
The park itself has sections for stunts and extrem DH which I did not approach. I wish I had my Yeti with me since the Kona I rented was not very confidence inspiring.
Villach area is vey nice for MTB but I never did (hiked there a lot). Lienz I think was full of bike stores which may say something.
You should ask the locals as you move since they know best.
Have fun


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

aizu1 said:


> Just saw your pictures from Austria. Beautiful. Where were they taken?
> I'm moving to Villach in Feb. How far away is it?
> Did you find any good singletrack? What was it like compared to where you usually ride?
> Cheers


e.g. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10355

found with yahoo: " mtb villach" ...


----------

